# Do disposable vapes die out on their own even if you don’t hit it?



## Iris Ty (27/4/20)

Just as the thread, I'm wondering, do disposable vapes die out on their own even if you don’t hit it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/20)

Iris Ty said:


> Just as the thread, I'm wondering, do disposable vapes die out on their own even if you don’t hit it?



Never got as far as not hitting it! My guess is that they wouldn't after a few days, but if they're left for a long time then perhaps they would. Not sure ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/4/20)

I agree. After a few months/ years I would expect them do die out indeed. If you mean the vapour is just weak then just keep dragging and they should recover after 10-20 puffs. But any battery left for long enough will lose its charge.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (28/4/20)

Yeah personally my advice to those looking into disposables is choose between "recent ones to hit the market place" because if you choose a type that has been out a good while you have no idea if it's been manufactured recently or sitting in a warehouse for months where absolutely battery performance will be affected. Many a vaper have bought in the past an ego battery which is dead, most probable reason is it was in a warehouse for a year or two followed by being in the shop a good while longer!


----------

